

IxEdit - a free JQuery interaction editor - nailer
http://www.ixedit.com/?new=True

======
nailer
JQuery's pretty easy to pick up, but this looks like a useful way to either:

* Learn JQuery

* Discover and quickly preview what you actually want your callbacks to be.

This was posted a year ago, but has come a long way since then.

